# Feeding the bees



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I put out some fresh honeycomb to attract the bees to my garden. Looks like it worked pretty good


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Interesting!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

They love Budlight too.Set one down and watch them line up around the hole.Wonder how they find there way back to the hive or crash into things.I love seeing honey bees in my garden.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a couple of hives here. I was getting some honey. I neglected the hives & the bees swarmed & never returned to the hives. I bet I lost 80 000 bees. I know there still around because I see bees all over my dewberry vine & in my gardens. 
I'm gonna get back into bee keeping again. I just have to many irons in the fire.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> They love Budlight too....


 So do I, LOL.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I like having the bees around also. I let one of my broccoli plants go to bloom and the bees loved it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No shortage of bees here, got a honey factory about a 1/2 mile from us, they gang up on our hummingbird feeders among other thangs....wish I knew how to keep them away from feeders....


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> No shortage of bees here, got a honey factory about a 1/2 mile from us, they gang up on our hummingbird feeders among other thangs....wish I knew how to keep them away from feeders....


I have hives and had to buy bee proof feeders. No more bees on them.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm on my first hive after playing with hives all last year

Should have three by fall....


----------



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

What are some other attractants for bees or where can you find some of the honeycomb


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

lemongrass oil


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

softball fan said:


> What are some other attractants for bees or where can you find some of the honeycomb


You can use store bought honey or sugar water I would guess. I get my honeycomb from a hive that I robbed near my house in Katy.


----------

